# Colson Aristocrat Thread



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

Since I recently acquired a '35 Colson Aristocrat carcass, I'd like to compile any info, pics & lit here in one thread. Please feel free to share anything you like. 

Copies of the 1935 Colson catalog showing all available Aristocrat variations.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

My frame, what I believe to be a tankless single bar Model 01185


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

Odd Mead badged tanked version equipped with what look to be stainless fenders. Posted a few years ago by @bike


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

I believe this to have been Ron Summer's(aka Mr. Colson) bike at one time.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

This project once belonged to @scrubbinrims but has since changed hands.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

Here's a tanked version that has a few incorrect parts. I believe the new owner is in the process of correcting it.


----------



## 1motime (May 13, 2020)

Interesting bikes.  Great "lines"!  You have been doing your research!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

A single bar lightweight "Continental" I picked up a couple years ago. Not sure if it is considered an Aristocrat or not, but it is pictured in the catalog above.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 13, 2020)

Digging on the cool tubular type fork on these


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Digging on the cool tubular type fork on these
> 
> View attachment 1193838



I'm on the lookout!


----------



## cyclingday (May 13, 2020)

Meh!
These things look like an ex cons worst nightmare.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Meh!
> These things look like an ex cons worst nightmare.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2020)

So far this is the only doublebar Aristocrat known in the hobby. Recently assembled, patina restored by @JOEL , it's now in the hands of one very lucky collector.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 14, 2020)

The tanks are..........quite interesting.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2021)

How about a surprise BUMP tonight!!! I picked up a ladies '36 Colson recently just for parts. Lots had been swapped out and covered in crappy housepaint. I was bummed the Torrington stem busted upon removal, but she did have deep fenders, and a looooong feather guard. Well, upon unboxing her tonight, I realized she came with the correct fork I need for my Aristocrat!!! YES!!!!! All I need are a set of 26" fenders and I'm golden. I have a lead on a set, but it has yet to pan out. I'm on my way to getting another one of these rare birds back on the road!


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 16, 2021)

Finding Colson parts is a challenge. Congrats.

And, Thanks for your help on my challenge.

Ted


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 16, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> So far this is the only doublebar Aristocrat known in the hobby. Recently assembled, patina restored by @JOEL , it's now in the hands of one very lucky collector.
> 
> View attachment 1193947



Same bike or #2?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 16, 2021)

srfndoc said:


> Same bike or #2?
> 
> View attachment 1374071



Pretty sure that is this bike before more correct parts were sourced, then patina painted.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

Fenders found! Looking forward to posting it up on Mock-Up Monday soon!


----------



## tjkajecj (Feb 28, 2022)

Mike,

Congrats on your find.

Are your fenders Colson specific or will others from that era work?

Looking for a set myself for a 1935 Colson.... fork and rear stays are way to narrow for "normal" fenders.

Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

tjkajecj said:


> Mike,
> 
> Congrats on your find.
> 
> ...



I'm not entirely sure these are Aristocrat specific fenders, but they are quite similar except for the front being stubby. I've seen both tandems & early 26" motorbikes with this style fender, so it's good enough for me. I plan to run a Delta Nighthawk set-up, so I don't need the room for a Silver Ray. I now have a rear fender available, so hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 28, 2022)

That's exciting Mike congrats!

Are these one year only models with the 19" mast? They appear at least in the chain stay area to be "long wheel base". Are the 36 models now with 18 1/2" or 20 1/2" frame size options an evolution?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 28, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> That's exciting Mike congrats!
> 
> Are these one year only models with the 19" mast? They appear at least in the chain stay area to be "long wheel base". Are the 36 models now with 18 1/2" or 20 1/2" frame size options an evolution?



Yessir


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2022)

Bump! Let's see some more Aristocrats! Or any streamlined '35 Colson models pictured in the catalog posted above.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2022)

Anyone know what became of this frame pictured here at ML a few years ago?









						BACK TOGETHER AGAIN IN 2022! SPRING MEMORY LANE AND MONROE (FORMERLY ANN ARBOR/SALINE)!! | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

We should attempt a group picture again .....




					thecabe.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 26, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone know what became of this frame pictured here at ML a few years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the project Scrubinrims sold.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It is the project Scrubinrims sold.



I was hoping there was another. Anyone have an update?


----------



## PatsBikes (Apr 26, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> A single bar lightweight "Continental" I picked up a couple years ago. Not sure if it is considered an Aristocrat or not, but it is pictured in the catalog above.
> 
> View attachment 1193810



HaHaHa I always love it when you get a chance to show off That accessory front brake! 
Great thread by the way....thanks Mike.  Cheers Pat


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2022)

PatsBikes said:


> HaHaHa I always love it when you get a chance to show off That accessory front brake!
> Great thread by the way....thanks Mike.  Cheers Pat



Why...whatever are you talking about....? 🤔 😉


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> Meh!
> These things look like an ex cons worst nightmare.



Its true, so many bars!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 17, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1193701
> 
> View attachment 1193702
> 
> ...



More pics of this beautiful original


----------

